# grackle nosebands



## Timmy100 (22 October 2008)

Hi, 
Can anyone shed some light please..What is the differnce between a mexican grakle with the rings at the cheeck bones and the other grackle that does not have rings..I think the one without sits lower..Is this correct..???
Confused...


----------



## CastleMouse (22 October 2008)

"Standard" grackle






Mexican/High Ring Grackle






I prefer high ring grackles as they don't slip down like standard grackles do.


----------



## Timmy100 (23 October 2008)

Thanks for your post..Do you know if they both have the same effect..or is the high one more effective on horses that are stronger and cross jaw..etc.

timmy100


----------



## k9h (23 October 2008)

Personally I feel the normal grackle is like a high flash &amp; if you look at it, it does look like a flash.
I prefer the high ring as it gives the teeth much more clearance on the flashy sides of the horses cheeks.
Also they do say that is stops them crossing their jaw higher up. But surley if you stop if crossing at the bottom it shouldn't be able to cross at the top!!?


----------



## Scribbles (24 October 2008)

My Saddler says that...

1) He hates flash nosebands because most of the time they half do the job of a grackle (just thought I'd throw that in there)..

2) High rings remove the pressure on the teeth and fleshy part of the jaw, which is sensitive on my youngster.


Since changing to my cordoba (which has a mexican high ring) my youngster has stopped bucking AND headshaking


----------



## emmysophie96 (25 October 2008)

I hate flashes too, either use a straight cavesson or a grackle with the rings.  I was told that the rings give more flexibility and comfort to the horse and my boy certainly seems happy in his and he can be a bit of a buckaroo and headshaker too - no bad behaviour in his grackle, and he looks dead smart in it to


----------



## MrsMozart (25 October 2008)

Hate, hate, hate flashes. It seems practically impossible to buy a bridle without a flash as standard! Since when did 'all' horses cross their jaws/open their mouths? Whatever happened to the nice neat dropped noseband? Back in my day, and I know I'm an old codger (all of forty-five) most horses were in cavassons, some were in drops and some were in grakles, flashes were hardly ever seen (unless my brain has completely lost it, and it does wander sometimes and occasionally forgets to come back for days on end). Sorry to rant, and where there is a need there is a need, and this is no reflection whatsoever on those that use different nosebands, I'm just so sick of seeing flashes as standard kit.

Right, rant over, off to contemplate what's on television. Given your quesion, I'd go for the Mexican (or for a drop noesband lol), but I'm not an expert.


----------

